# Tape and mud quotes



## glennveary (Jan 2, 2009)

Just wondering what somebody would quote to tape and mud. I generally quote the whole job, but my neighbour attempted to hang the drywall himself, now he wants me to finish the job.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

it all depends on how bad he hung it, just priced a job like this not to long ago,home owner had needless but joints everywhere and blewout all the boxes (lights,plugs,switches) plus had to change 50% of his screws (to deep) i told him he didn't save anything because all the extras i would have to bill him as a result of poor workmanship he laughed and called me a jerk and said i didn't have to hurt his feelings and that i should have just burried the extras into my price,(took him 2 months of evenings and weekends)
he gave me the job anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

If the homeowner "attempts" to hang the rock, ought to charge double for the taping at least. ditto last post. Usually at least that to fix all his "Fidos". Do not feel compelled to drop your price. Same as if I try to rebuild a carb and then have my mechanic do it right, If anything, he might charge more than if I'd done nothing.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

$$$$$$$ I have a great recipe to make chicken soup out of chicken crap. But its not cheap....:yes:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

^ holy $hit, I've been using that quote for years, actually to my customers too....


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Whitey97 said:


> ^ holy $hit, I've been using that quote for years, actually to my customers too....


I bet you make a great soup..:laughing:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

few actually find out, once they get my bid. but once they get a taste of it, they're hooked!


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Whitey97 said:


> few actually find out, once they get my bid. but once they get a taste of it, they're hooked!


 :laughing:


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

I usually estimate drywall work withing $25-40 depends on job ammount.

http://1drywall.com/quote.html


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

brdn_drywall said:


> it all depends on how bad he hung it, just priced a job like this not to long ago,home owner had needless but joints everywhere and blewout all the boxes (lights,plugs,switches) plus had to change 50% of his screws (to deep) i told him he didn't save anything because all the extras i would have to bill him as a result of poor workmanship he laughed and called me a jerk and said i didn't have to hurt his feelings and that i should have just burried the extras into my price,(took him 2 months of evenings and weekends)
> he gave me the job anyway.


I know the guy taping at my place is swearing up and down at the hanger


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

brdn_drywall said:


> it all depends on how bad he hung it, just priced a job like this not to long ago,home owner had needless but joints everywhere and blewout all the boxes (lights,plugs,switches) plus had to change 50% of his screws (to deep) i told him he didn't save anything because all the extras i would have to bill him as a result of poor workmanship he laughed and called me a jerk and said i didn't have to hurt his feelings and that i should have just burried the extras into my price,(took him 2 months of evenings and weekends)
> he gave me the job anyway.


:thumbup:I know that guy,wasn,t his name Richard Cranium[****head]:jester:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*good neighbor?*



glennveary said:


> Just wondering what somebody would quote to tape and mud. I generally quote the whole job, but my neighbour attempted to hang the drywall himself, now he wants me to finish the job.


 If he or she is a good neighbor I would either do it for free or next to it depends if there is a push or timeframe. I hung and taped my nabors shop for 0 he just paid my help and I got his rock and mud for him at my cost. I think you should help[ neighbors if they are nice and appeciative


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> If he or she is a good neighbor I would either do it for free or next to it depends if there is a push or timeframe. I hung and taped my nabors shop for 0 he just paid my help and I got his rock and mud for him at my cost. I think you should help[ neighbors if they are nice and appeciative


I agree chris,, but sometimes it will come back to bite you in the a$$.
all your ahole buddies become your neighbors ..,, and more than often those 
favors will not come back to you.:whistling2:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

On a job like that I usually try to figure out how many hours it would take to make his hang job look good then multiply by hourly rate. 
However, I agree if they are good neighbor / friend they get it free or next to free.
I recently also traded labor with a friend of mine, I needed mechanical work on my vehicle and he needed taping done in his shop, worked out great

Good luck.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> I agree chris,, but sometimes it will come back to bite you in the a$$.
> all your ahole buddies become your neighbors ..,, and more than often those
> favors will not come back to you.:whistling2:


If your good at somthing......you dont do it for free...


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

The hundreds of high screws generally makes me want to charge about $10,000..


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------

